# ### The Goat Rides Again



## sspano01 (Feb 20, 2012)

HELLO!

Wanted to say thanks to (Bear as well!!) the folks who helped answer my 67 GTO questions. I still have a few others which I will post in the tech section.

But! My 1967 Pontiac "Super Goat" Project car is alive and seeing some action.

here is a the video summary 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iz7RXu5k6DI


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What an awesome video, thanks for posting!! :cheers


----------



## sspano01 (Feb 20, 2012)

THANK YOU!!! More to come. I am hoping to take it to a track day at Pocono on 8/20. Doing some more prep on it (ignition timing, some fuel starvation in hard turns, and such). My plan is to take it and my other race car to Watkins Glen for the SCCA Regional race 9/14-9/15. Run the GTO with the historic race group.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

EXCELLENT, and inspiring, too. The talent of the members of this forum never ceases to amaze me. You took a used up, rusted out pile of junk and turned it into a nice competition car in a very short time. Enjoy it!!! And, keep us updated, please!
Jeff


----------



## sspano01 (Feb 20, 2012)

thank you so much!!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

very nice...thanks for sharing the video!

Bill


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

loved it! glad there are guys out there like you......


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Now, I ask you.... how cool is that??

Good job! :cheers

Bear


----------



## sspano01 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks all! Prepping it a bit this week to see if I have the fuel starvation issue fixed. new distributor and holley carb. I've read that the edelbrock carb has fuel issues in high-g corners. I'm hoping to run it at an autocross this saturday with the SCCA and local corvette club - should be worth some good video


----------



## GTOGreg1970 (Aug 8, 2013)

This brings a tear to my eye! What a great video!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Very Nice! Question... How much benefit do you think you're getting from the rear wing? It's quite tall and I suspect it's there to get above the roof line, but at the speeds you're running are you feeling the downforce you would expect?


----------



## sspano01 (Feb 20, 2012)

chuckha62 said:


> Very Nice! Question... How much benefit do you think you're getting from the rear wing? It's quite tall and I suspect it's there to get above the roof line, but at the speeds you're running are you feeling the downforce you would expect?


Thanks!! The wing is just a showpiece homebuilt knock off of a Plymouth superbird wing. I doubt it's provided any be benefit aside from looking incredibly ridiculous which was my main goal


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

What a sweet ride, great job!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

LOL, love the wing, that car is just cool. The superbird wings did have a significant impact at high speeds, enough to get them outlawed and break the 200 MPH barrier years before anyone else could, but the cars also had aero up front and low to the ground to direct as much over and around the cars surface as possible. HMMMM, a bullet nosed GTO???


----------



## sspano01 (Feb 20, 2012)

Here are some highlights from today!

I took it to an Autocross in Binghamton NY. Quite a thing running a car with a wheelbase the size of a mazda Miata! it did pretty well!

I took 2nd place in the "E Streep Prepared" category at a 65.076 second track time. Beat out by a 1994 Mustang GT by 1.3 seconds. I did beat a 1991 Mustang GT by 2 seconds 






Instagram

Instagram

A few things I learned

1) My new GM Delco distributor works much better! THe old one had pretty much no mechanical advance working....

2) Holley 4150 Electric Choke 650 CFM Carb, works much better than the edelbrock! I like the edelbrock, but it has fuel starvation issues in turns. 

A few small tweaks left and I will be taking it to Pocono for track day on August 20. Get it out there on the NASCAR Turn 3-4 on Pocono and the road course. Testing and prepping for racing it with the Historic Race Group at Watkins Glen in September.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I love it when I get up in the morning and read about a GTO beating stuff.. 

Bear


----------



## sspano01 (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't think either mustang owner was too happy 
Definately not being beat and the other won only winning by 1.3 on a 65 second run? Ha ha. Fun time


----------



## sspano01 (Feb 20, 2012)

A couple videos from testing at Pocono on 8/20

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vS2fV1mGSAY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwS6B1YWUbA

Down to two issues to resolve...
1) still throwing fan belts off.....really gets hot when the water pump stops moving!
2) sagniaw shifter binds up, locks me in or out of a gear. thought i had that fixed...

Ran a 1:12.6 at 103mph to speed on the nascar straight, most corners averaged about 50mph. Not too bad for a land yacht


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

Drooling over those videos. Someday I'll run mine like that...someday.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Very cool!arty:


----------



## smac8876 (Aug 17, 2013)

Awesome post! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sspano01 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks AMT1379, why wait? Make me an offer - ha ha
I've had it to 110 at Watkins and it take a corner at near 70mph
Assuming the fan belt doesn't pop off! Should have that fixed soon!!


----------

